# Game 69: Bobcats vs. Celtics (3/21/07)



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Charlotte Bobcats (25-41) vs. Boston Celtics (20-47)

7:30 p.m., TD Banknorth Garden
TV: News 14. Radio: WNMX-FM 106.1

*BOBCATS UPDATE:* 
It's not often they play a team with a worse record, and they haven't been particularly effective in those situations, getting swept by Memphis this season.

*CELTICS UPDATE:* 
With Wally Szczerbiak and Theo Ratliff hurt, this team is all youth.

Bobcats




































Felton/Carroll/Anderson/Wallace/Brezec

Celtics




































Rondo/West/Pierce/Jefferson/Perkins

*KEY MATCHUP:* 















This game always seems to come down to the Bobcats' ability to do something with Paul Pierce. It would be nice if they had more power forwards for this one so Gerald Wallace could use his minutes at small forward. Anderson should be back tonight though and he'll matcup with Pierce​


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Stupid Lebron...We're going to end up tied with the bucks again after the Clippers whip them(reverse jinx)


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Felton actually hit a shot in the first half. He's still 1-3 but atleast he hit one

6-2 Celtics 9 min left in the 1st


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

BK dressed tonight

This small ball lineup isn't working right now. Gerald just can't hang with Jefferson

10-9 Celtics 6 min left


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Nice move by Anderson if he can stay healthy it'll be a good re-signing doubt he's here next year though

Felton still can't guard Pierce. Time's have no changed Bernie


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

DA out for a week now? Guess we're seeing a lot more Anderson and Fabio

End of the first 31-19 Celtics


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Jake with a 3 point play

24-31 Celtics


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Wow, great play by Anderon. 3 point play

33-27 Celts


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

This games a snoozefest but Stephanie Ready announcing might keep me watching the whole thing

38-29 Celtics


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Carroll can't get a shot to drop. He's had atleast 3 rim out already

42-29 Celtics


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

We're just getting bullied on the inside and bullied by a bunch of marginal NBA players too.I guess Primoz is out again


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

He started I think he picked up 2 early fouls but Hollins is in now


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Pierce and Jefferson are just two huge mismatches right now. There's no one that can do anything about them

50-37 Celtics


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Halftime 54-39 Celtics


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

We look so small compared to their bigs

Now we're just tryin to get them outta the game--pokin eyes and hittin their knees


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Felton playing pretty well

6/9 13 points

60-48 Celtics, Jefferson is killin it


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Wow, Pierces eye looks disgusting after that hit

Boring game 69-56 Celtics 2 min left in the 3rd


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

4th quarter let's see who can try and lose the best to end the game

74-64 Celtics 9 min left


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Bernie's really gone away from Brezec and Jake tonight. Don't know why the Celtics are letting us dictate the tempo they should just keep Jefferson in

Peirce possibly out the rest of the game as well


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Carroll for 3 brings it to 74-70 Celtics


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

I guess the Celtics really are trying to lose Jefferson would be going to work against the small lineup we have in


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

We're actually ahead in this game.I was watching Clemson try to turn vicory into defeat in the NIT.I turned it back to see how bad it was.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Is something wrong with Pierce?

That was a nice drive by BK...not the best help d I ever saw though


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Something happened to his eye I didn't see what it was thought


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Whoa Gerald you look like Voskuhl out there. What was that


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

I like how Celtics just stopped and waited for Carroll to get the ball to foul him and take FT's

This ones over Bobcats win. 92-84

Shouldn't have won this one Celtics just quit


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Milwaukee is losing tonight and they might lose all their remaining games.Bogut and Villanueva are out for the season and Gadzuric is hurt too...They started some guy I never heard of at center tonight.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Great, might as well say bye to Durant unless something amazing happens

News 14 refuses to say anything about the Celtics trying to lose at the end of this one. ALl they can talk about is how we outscored them like 40-17 to end the game


----------

